# R Serenity Farm waiting room



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

This will be my first time kidding. I have three ND due in the next month. I will try and get pictures posted(have not done that yet).
Willow who is a 3rd freshner due Febuary 25th
Ruth due either Febuary 26th or March 4th 
Gladys who is a FF due March 6th.
They are all confirmed by biotracking and I watched the breeding so I have exact dates.
I am sure I will have lots of questions:crazy:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Good luck!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

First is Willow
lol


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

next is Ruth then Gladys and last a picture of their faces, lol


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

oh good I figured out the pictures but not sure why some are sideways:shrug:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Sideways or not, they are pretty girls  I hope everything goes textbook ---smoothly--- for you and the girls! You're going to be overwhelmed with pretty, sweet little babies soon! Every birth is like the 1st time ♥


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

karen-thank you
Hosier-thanks, I have been drooling over all of your babies so I am ready, hehe.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

so excited:wahoo:getting closer.
Was out in the sunshine with the girls and took some photos and thought I would share.
First is Willow


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

next is Gladys and then Ruth showing us her cute udder


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry Dora my Norwich (thinks she is a mini LGD) wanted in on the act


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

So I was able to get some udder shots today
First is willow then Ruth then Gladys


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry for the sideways pictures, not sure how to fix that:chin:

So I have a question. For those of you who have ND9 or anyone with an opinion, hehe) when do yours usually kid. This is my first time around and I am wondering how often they go before or after day 145?
Willow is on day 138 today. I dont think she is close but just wondering. I have been feeling her ligs so I will notice a change but today she has decided she is tired of me doing that and will not let me feel them. She wil lhowever let me scratch her face, hehe.
She is acting kind of miserable and but eating like a horse or a very hungry goat, hehe:laugh:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

:GAAH::GAAH::GAAH: Okay you long timers how can you stand this last week.
HEHE, I am so excited to have my first goat babies born. 
I do love following all of your threads and learning and then seeing your babies:kidblack:.
I went to the stores again today and picked a few more just in case things. I do not have anyone close to help me so I am hoping to come here if I need help and I want to make sure I have everything you may tell me I need.
I may be able to open my own feed store, including some meds like banamine and dexamethasome.
They only thing I dont have a variety of is antibiotic. I just have penG. 
Okay back to drooling over all of your babies for now:drool:
The first Doe 145 day will be the 25th could she go before that.
Also Ruth who has a due date of the 26th or march 4th. I think she lost her mucus plug today.
Also all three of the girls are being very cuddly and needy.


----------



## Niginewbie (Oct 28, 2013)

The last few weeks seem to drag on! I have two nigi does. One due either yesterday or Monday. The other is due Monday. I'm not sure how many go early vs late or if it matters if they are ff or experienced. I've only had one doe kid before. She was a ff that went two days late. Good luck!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

I'm in the same boat. The last few days are the worst. I had one due yesterday, on due tomorrow, and another on Monday, then another on Thursday. I'm waiting and it's tough.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Those last days seem sooo long.
I just keep reminding myself they'll get here eventually, this is my 6th kidding season, it seems like forever but you'll have babies comin' out your ears soon.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks everyone. Yes I am watching your girls threads as well. Hope they all deliver soon and goes well.
The girls persaonalities are changing each day. Gladys who really does not like to be messed with a lot is my new best friend.
Willow is always friendly but is now just more demanding then usual and a little whiny.
Ruth is acting a little concerned over everything going on around here.
so now just more waiting and hanging out here, hehe


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi everyone, all the girls are doing well. this evening Ruth has some more goop then normal coming out. Her udder is bigger and She is looking a little sunken in. She is either on day 140 or 134.
I am thinking she may have took on the earlier breeding as she is changing pretty fast the last couple days.
She is also more swollen in her vulva.
Willow is actually on day 141 and has no discharge I can feel her ligs and her bag is not that tight.
Well and Gladys is just Gladys, hehe.
So my question is can they go into labor without showing any amber goo, or loosing ligs,or a tight udder.
Just do not want to get cought off guard in case they may not have any of the usual signs and then just sneak them out.
I think I will check on them a couple times in the night just in case.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

sorry, I have got to figure out how for them not to be sideays:think:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Anything goes when it comes to birthing.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Thanks Karen that is what I wanted to know. So the plan is there is no plan,:laugh:
Well I just went out and checked on them and since it will be 28 tonight I gave them more straw. Well you would have think I had given them a hot fudge sunday. they all started eating the straw like they were starving. Of course the feeders are jammed full of haysilly goatie girls.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

okay so right before bed I go check the girls.
Ruth is lying there grunting and each time she does a little push and her tail goes up. she has lots of goop hanging out. So I am thinking kind of early but what do I know(nothing).
So I set up in our little cottage outback and check on her every couple hours in the night. 
She did the same thing all night, fluffed up her stall and cries when I go to leave her. 
I think her ligs are gone at this point but once again I know nothing:GAAH:
On one check she seemd a little annoyed with Gladys so I gave her the stall by herself and put willow(who is supposed to go first) in with gladys.
She seemed to like that a lot, seemd much more relaxed.

She alsos eemed a litle chilled(it was 28 over night) so I gave them all a little warm molasses and put the heat lamp on for her up really hight to take the chill off.
On the next check she was lying under it.
So that is my first night of doe watch, wow that was fun:brickwall:
I just finished reading all of your threads where you are going through the same thing and you all know what you are doing so now I feel better


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

well Ruth who is only on day 140 today kidded. I have a thread going over in health (140 days, tiny kids, help).
The two remaing boys are doing well. I am exhausted and know I still have a busy night and days ahead but they are so adorable that it will makeit worth it if they pull through.
I put pictures up over there but willpost some new ones tomorrow in the new kid section.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Be careful with the does that are together , sometimes they will get downright nasty when pregnant . Keep a close eye on them if they are together and you think their time is near.

As for taking your pictures , are you using a iPhone ? Ive noticed with mine if i take them sideways for the longer view , i make sure the top of the camera is towards my left . My pictures will come out sideways if i take the pictures holding it the opposite way. I hope this helps you 
It can be so frustrating , lol..

Put up the coffee , your going to need it babe , sounds like you are going to be a busy midwife 
I think you have things under control though


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> Be careful with the does that are together , sometimes they will get downright nasty when pregnant . Keep a close eye on them if they are together and you think their time is near.
> 
> As for taking your pictures , are you using a iPhone ? Ive noticed with mine if i take them sideways for the longer view , i make sure the top of the camera is towards my left . My pictures will come out sideways if i take the pictures holding it the opposite way. I hope this helps you
> It can be so frustrating , lol..
> ...


Thanks, yes reach girl is in their own pen. I have the babies in the cottage with me and will take them to mom every two hours. When I feel they are stronger and it is warmer they can stay with mom.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How are the babies and Ruth doing ?


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> How are the babies and Ruth doing ?


LAura, they are doing well.
I just did an update on the other thread if you could look there, I am exhausted(as I know all of you who have been through this know)
I am going to try to get the lighter one to nurse again and get a temp on Ruth then I will update and ask for advice on the other thread.
thanks again for your help


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , i replied to that thread as well , I'm losing my mind with all these threads , lol..sorry


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Trickyroo said:


> You know , i replied to that thread as well , I'm losing my mind with all these threads , lol..sorry


no problem, just glad you are following along and helping out.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

well I think Willow is getting close, seems she has lost her ligs and she is really sunken in. Very chatting and restless. 
This is her first time with me but she has had twins and triplets last year. 
Her past owner sais she did great both times. Lets hope so I am still working on the first kidding.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Willow is in labor, here we go again. Hubby is here this time, yay


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Go Willow :leap: 
Glad hubby is there , at least you will have help and support


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Quads. They were all Jammed up.my breeder came by and sorted it all out with her tiny hands. Wee got 2 live bucks, 1 live doe, and 1 dead buck. beatiful colors. Will get pictures tomorrow I am dead.

Should I give her anything since she went in her. She disaffected her hands first. Also dead baby was in its sack.
Night, well until I get up in an hour to let the tiny boys off Ruth nurse


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congratualtions ! Sorry about the buckling  
Way to go Willow , good girl  

Some people give a round of pen , some don't . That's your choice.
Get some rest honey , you certainly been through it :hugs:


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

okay finally feel like a can sit down and catch my breath.
Willows kids are doing amazing. I am going to weight them later when I go back out.
We have a black and white boy
a tan and white girl 
and a huge tan whith some white boy.
Here they are this morning. 
I will update the boys over on the other thread, they are doing great.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

and here is Ms Gladys last night during willows kidding.
She was literally sitting and pouting.:lol:
She is due at 145 days on the 6th. But if she is like the others it may be sooner.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Hi folks, this evening Willow seemes a little off, Most of her after birth finally came out and she ate it.
I temp her and it was 103.2 
I gave her some vit b complex and some probios.
Any other suggestions I should do.
thanks


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

well 2 down and one to go. Ruth and Willow and all the kids are doing great.
Gladys is up next and she is getting huge. she is a Ff. I will get a picture of her tomorrow.
Day 145 is the 6th but since everyone else is going early I am going to be prepared.


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Gladys is on day 144 and ligs are starting to go. Here is a
View attachment 90285
pictue of her yesterday. I had the moms and babies out in sun sitting in my chair. Well I got up to stretch my legs and Gladys waddled over and stole it. I was laughing so hard. Usually she lays in my chair but she is so huge that she could only sit.
i wish she would hurry up I am anxious to see what she is hiding in that big belly of hers


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

Just checked Gladys and we have goo. Yay


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay for Gladys :stars:
This is probably the only time we would be so excited and happy to see goo :scratch:

How is she doing ?


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

ugh:hair::hair::hair::wallbang::wallbang::hammer::hammer: she stopped the goo and changed her mind and is keeping her babies forever.

I got up and checked on her every hour last night. Stared at her today and still nothing. She acts like she might and then just starts eating.

She is FF and she is huge. She is also a small doe so I am so extremly worried about her.

So another night of getting up every hour, i really need some sleep.
On other note the other kids are doing great. 

I will keep you informed. Oh and lets hope the doe fairy shows up we have plenty of boys


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Aww I'm sorry , lol. She can't keep them forever 
Hang in there . I know you need sleep though , lol. 
Glad the babies are doing well 
Fingers crossed for doelings !!!


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

I hope you are right Tricky, I just spent another night up every hour with her and she is still keepin them.
Several times she acted like she was starting labor, just to trick me I am sure, then changed her mind.
I am hoping everything is okay in there and they are just cooking a little longer.
Last night she acted like she was having a few contractions and the babies were having a wild party in there.
I just hope she hurrys up before I get to run down.
I have learned a lesson though. I cannot do three does at once by myself. this has been a rough 3 weeks for me and my body. I have several health issues and I am worn out. 
Next year I will spread them out more so I have a rest in between.
I am still having a good time and thrilled with all my babies, just very very tired. 
which I am sure many of you are this time of year.
Well lets see what Ms Gladys decides to do today, mmmm


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

So my friend her breeder said she will stop by later today and check her. So I told Gladys that and that she will not like what she is going to do. A half hour later Gladys is getting serious.haha


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

We have babies, will get pictures layer today. Triplets but one was dead and not fully formed. Got a buck and a doe. The doe is a keeper.Looks like a blue eyes and moon spots. The buck is huge and breech. Gladys its being q very good first mom


----------



## SerenitySquare (Jun 28, 2014)

here are the last of the kids.
First is the little doe, then the buck then Gladys with the doe.
Gladys is being an excellant first time mom.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Aww they are very cute! Congrats!


----------

